# Xbox 360 - Xbox Live



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here plays the 360 on xbox live?

Playing a bit of COD 5 Nazi Zombies these days and wondered if anyone was up for a game?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M's daughter has an old playstation somewhere, will that work if I plug it in ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M's daughter has an old playstation somewhere, will that work if I plug it in ???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't know, why don't you go and try it!?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I got mine back from microsoft germany today, went for a repair, ring of death 

Need to get a wireless thing for it now..but watches come first..


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

minkle said:


> I got mine back from microsoft germany today, went for a repair, ring of death
> 
> Need to get a wireless thing for it now..but watches come first..


Just plug it straight into your router if you can get the cable to reach!?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats what i used to do before i moved, they are nowhere near each other now


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Come on now thats a poor excuse you can go upto 100 meters with CAT5 cable 

Im on live with the same user name but im a Forza man. Having said that i have just been given COD4 to try


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im on live,same user name and on COD 5 far too much,although my scoring would not reflect that :blink:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool, we should all hook up sometime and have some kind of RLT tournament!

For the record I've got:

- COD 4

- COD 5

- Halo 3

- Forza 2

gamertag is wulfeyez


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

the new resident evil 5 is good online


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Call me old fashioned and retro, but I still really like COD 2!!

My Gamertag is NovemberCharlie, but I have to reactivate it as I let it lapse when we moved house.

I'll get my system up and running when I get my new super duper telly in a few weeks.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

ncon said:


> Call me old fashioned and retro, but I still really like COD 2!!
> 
> My Gamertag is NovemberCharlie, but I have to reactivate it as I let it lapse when we moved house.
> 
> I'll get my system up and running when I get my new super duper telly in a few weeks.


"Old fashioned"!

"Retro"!


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IÂ´m a 360 guy, but donÂ´t go live too much, I should have the latest firmware upgraded so I can play all the stealth games.

Call of duty 5 was good until I got to the tanks part, and that was boring, the good again, and the plain vs plains and boats part, I left it there.

I have way too many games, and way too little time.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Deathboy said:


> IÂ´m a 360 guy, but donÂ´t go live too much, I should have the latest firmware upgraded so I can play all the stealth games.
> 
> Call of duty 5 was good until I got to the tanks part, and that was boring, the good again, and the plain vs plains and boats part, I left it there.
> 
> I have way too many games, and way too little time.


You need to get it completed, then you un-lock "Nazi Zombies". It's a game within a game, really addictive, especially on live!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BGM said:


> Cool, we should all hook up sometime and have some kind of RLT tournament!
> 
> For the record I've got:
> 
> ...


im big into my xbox maybe too much .im getting rid of waw as its not as good as cod4 (im level 10 prestige on there)i have loads of shooting and driving games but cant get past cod 4 its too damn playable .i need to get my gamerscore up so off live for a bit .i will add you to my friends list though -my gamertag is the same as on here .


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Was seriously addicted to COD 4, until I got WAW.

I never bothered entering "prestige" on 4 as I joined live about a year after the game was out so everybody was way ahead of me! I tried to complete most of the challenges though and got pretty far. I had WAW from day one and kicked ass at it in the first couple of weeks. Then slowly the geeks who spend almost every hour god sends on live took over. Now I just mess about on Nazi Zombies!

Just been on now actually, can get up to round 8 on my own!

Is there any advantage to having a high gamer points score on xbox???


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BGM said:


> Was seriously addicted to COD 4, until I got WAW.
> 
> I never bothered entering "prestige" on 4 as I joined live about a year after the game was out so everybody was way ahead of me! I tried to complete most of the challenges though and got pretty far. I had WAW from day one and kicked ass at it in the first couple of weeks. Then slowly the geeks who spend almost every hour god sends on live took over. Now I just mess about on Nazi Zombies!
> 
> ...


me and my son did level 13 i think just the 2 of us it gets pretty extreme after that.

gamerscore is basically up to you i personally dont see the point of just playing games online and i hate seeing someone who hasnt bothered to do the single player story of a game.


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I sent you friend requests, my user is "niglovago"


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Right ive just finished the solo player on cod 5,but i cant see where the zombies are?,i planted the flag as the russian character and the credits rolled so presume it ended?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> Right ive just finished the solo player on cod 5,but i cant see where the zombies are?,i planted the flag as the russian character and the credits rolled so presume it ended?


What difficulty level did you complete it on!?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > Was seriously addicted to COD 4, until I got WAW.
> ...


I completed the solo campaign on COD 4 before I even joined xbox live.

I completed the WAW solo campaign alonside playing on live (did it on the hardest dificulty level).

I find that the problem with solo campaigns is that you are playing against comuter/AI characters who, after a while become predictable and the game gets a little mundane in places.

The good thing about the live games is that you play with and against real people, who are harder to second-guess and present more of a challenge IMO.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Deathboy said:


> I sent you friend requests, my user is "niglovago"


Cool, I'll add you next time I'm on!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Think i did it on the medium level,not sure now,dont want to do it again,was a bit tedious at times.Much prefer the on line stuff,even though it makes me swear rather a lot :huh:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Deathboy said:


> I sent you friend requests, my user is "niglovago"


I did wonder how that was earlier


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> Right ive just finished the solo player on cod 5,but i cant see where the zombies are?,i planted the flag as the russian character and the credits rolled so presume it ended?


Right, I'm not sure if it unlocks on any level less than the hardest but I'll tell you where you'd be able to find it if you have it:

- Load the game and pick 'Solo' at the main menu

- Pick 'Mission Select' at the next menu

- The full list of missions should then appear. Nazi Zombies (if it is unlocked) will be the last one on the list. It says night of the un-dead in German "Nacht Dem Untoten"!

Go have a look-see and tell me if you have it 

You're right though, it would be a ball-ache doing the whole solo game again!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I will have a look when my boy gets off the bloody Xbox,he is desperately trying to catch me up on the rankings at the moment on his account :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

thorpey69 said:


> I will have a look when my boy gets off the bloody Xbox,he is desperately trying to catch me up on the rankings at the moment on his account :lol:


Good luck with that! :lol:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Seems like everyone I know is into CoD5 atm, anybody up for some PGR, Forza or DiRT?


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

checked it a moment ago, I have the nazi zombies level unlocked.

IÂ´m 2 levels away from finishing the game and itÂ´s already unlocked.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Clum said:


> Seems like everyone I know is into CoD5 atm, anybody up for some PGR, Forza or DiRT?


I have Forza 2 but have only played on it a couple of times!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Clum said:


> Seems like everyone I know is into CoD5 atm, anybody up for some PGR, Forza or DiRT?


im trading cod5 this weekend as i think its a bit lame ,as for pgr i havent played it in months but its a truly awesome racer.i have a confession though i love driving games but i havent played forza i will sort that out soon though.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorted found the zombie nazis,they arent very nice are they


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

after I got tired of CoD5 I have Forsa Motorsport 2 a chance yesterday. Good game, it reminds me a lot of Gran Turismo 4.

IÂ´ll shoot some nazi zombies today.


----------

